# Tumor on neck.



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I will be lifting both of you up. Hugs from around the world in Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Holding you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Very best wishes for a successful surgery. Hugs to you both from Houston.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

You certainly have my thoughts and prayers with you. Hopefully they remove the tumor and it will be clean or at least be gone with clean margins. Boy these poodles certainly take our hearts.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Gentle hugs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Best wishes from us on Long Island.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

You and Grace are certainly in my prayers. It is good to hear from you but so sorry it is worrisome news. Please let us know how things go.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hopefully it turns out to be nothing, all fingers and paws are crossed and we send you and Gracie good thoughts and wishes. It is nice to hear from you Eric, hugs to you both.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am sorry to hear this news. I have been thinking about the two of you lately. I have alway enjoyed reading your posts, hearing about Amazing Grace and certainly have benefitted from your vast dog knowledge. You were a great comfort to me when I said good bye to my Iris and welcomed silly Poppy.

I will hold you and Grace in my heart and prayers today. 

Best wishes for a positive outcome.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You are both in my thoughts. Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Prayers for you and Gracie, Eric! And welcome back


----------



## gateapples (Jul 31, 2018)

Prayers for you and your precious one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

You and Gracie have my prayers.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! I hope with all my heart Gracie will get through this with flying colors.......you'll be in my prayers, Amazing Grace!!!!


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Fingers crossed it turns out to be nothing. Best wishes to you and Gracie!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Eric I am praying for Gracie and you.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thinking of you both


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

You bet; for both of you! Maggie


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Hopeful and keeping you and Gracie in our thoughts here in BC Canada!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gracie has come through the surgery fine. Still a little tired but otherwise fine. The most traumatic thing was being separated from her family for a few hours. We now await the pathology results.


Eric.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

You must be relieved the surgery is over. Sending prayers.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Keeping good thoughts!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Glad she made it through the surgery! Now the hard part of waiting for the pathology starts! Gracie has our prayers!


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

Prayers continue
Maggie


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to see that Gracie has come through surgery well. I hope the pathology looks like a great prognosis.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

In my thoughts and prayers, that the news will be good.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Glad to hear she’s doing well post surgery. I hope it comes back benign.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am glad that hurdle is safely passed - our thoughts are with you through the anxious wait for the results.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Praying results are great


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Such good news, Eric. Fingers crossed for an innocuous pathology report finding.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pathology Back. Non malignant skin tumor. No invasion of surrounding tissues. Gracie now has the "all clear" Thank you all for your consideration and prayers. Gracie is back to normal and is running, jumping and flying as she always has.


Eric


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

AW yeah Run Gracie flying high


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

So glad you have happy news.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Huge relief! My last dog had a tumor on his neck which also turned out to be benign. Most lumps and bumps are, but you always worry until the lab report comes back. Play on, Gracie!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

So glad to hear such good news, Eric and Gracie !!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Hip, hip, hooray!!! What a blessing! 

I am so very happy for you and Gracie! :angel:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Fly Gracie! Wow! I am really, really happy right now. Such good news. Yay!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yesssss! SO happy to hear the good news! :adore::congrats::cheers2:


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Ah, I can breathe again! I so hate waiting for pathology reports. Am so happy that Gracie sailed through this medical experience. What a good girl she is!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That’s the best news you could wish for.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Most happy news!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good news, Eric... and Gracie. 

It was quiet in here for a while. I think everybody was holding their breath.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

All I can say is.........












And then I will exhale!!!!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What a relief, that’s great to hear.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news! I am so happy for you and for Grace - as CB says, we have been waiting anxiously along with you.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful news!


----------



## gateapples (Jul 31, 2018)

Soooooo happy for you and your baby! Yipppppeeee! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace has recovered completely and is as lively as ever. She has always nominated herself as watch dog and daddy's protector. She seems to be on a hair trigger lately and wakes up at any time and barks at the slightest sound. I think it might be because of the thousands of tourists about on our Island.
Eric.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

So glad to hear that Grace has recovered completely! I wish I was one of those tourists on your beautiful island!


----------

